# pro mubarak protesters



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Camels and horses taken to protest


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

yes I saw them too. 

Normality seems now like a distant memory.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

People marching on the bridge banging drums


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Camels and horses taken to protest


Yes these guys are pro Mubarak... they are down in Midan using there whips against anti Mubarak protesters.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Picture of IDs taken off pro Mubarak protesters

Yfrog Photo : yfrog.com/h5bv7zij - Shared by londontocairo


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

captured thugs have admitted to the army that they were promised $500 if they took Tahrir Square... my friends mother who is in her 80s have finally said she will leave her apartment just off Tahrir Square as she had petrol bombs landing on her balcony.


----------

